# Agreement of Compliance??



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Anybody have any experience with this....I looked at a job, in which the homeowners are financing the job with a FEMA loan. They gave me a form :
U.S. Small Business Administration
Agreement of Compliance

It basically states that an equal oppurtunity clause must be present in the contract. My contract is usually very simple and to the point , and in fact for the most part is preprinted... The job is relatively small(10-15K)........
Anything to worry about????


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Generally will have to do with hiring minorities/disabled vets & purchasing from companies owned by the same.

Get a copy of what you have to be in compliance with.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

It's just a standard form.

You can get it from the AIA,or if you know a guy doing public works projects he should have one.

It's very similar to MBE participation clauses.

Nothing to worry about. You may even be able to dig one up online


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Mud Master said:


> It's just a standard form.
> 
> You can get it from the AIA,or if you know a guy doing public works projects he should have one.
> 
> ...


Thanks MudMaster......I know just who to ask......


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

EMINNYS said:


> Thanks MudMaster......I know just who to ask......


Here you go.

I have one on my comp but can't get it to transfer to here,but this is identical


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...ksq7y1sZAsIi0Q5Cw&sig2=U2mc1mBE5JZdzqXIVIYLMA


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Mud Master said:


> Here you go.
> 
> I have one on my comp but can't get it to transfer to here,but this is identical
> 
> ...


Thanks again Mud.....


----------



## steelie (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello there,
It's really nothing to be worried about, just verbage and signed off forms to meet federal regulations. I believe the form you have most likely is 601.

http://www.sba.gov/sites/default/files/tools_sbic601.pdf

It tells you what part of the form needs to be incorporated in your contract, and if you are subbing out, in those as well. It usually is required for work in excess of 10k.

You will also need to sign the form, and the HO/borrower will have to return the form with a copy of contract, and any necessary permits if required.

If the SBA is requiring it, they will not disburse the corresponding level of funds without it. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

steelie said:


> Hello there,
> It's really nothing to be worried about, just verbage and signed off forms to meet federal regulations. I believe the form you have most likely is 601.
> 
> http://www.sba.gov/sites/default/files/tools_sbic601.pdf
> ...


Steelie.....That is EXACTLY the form I was given. Thanks... and Welcome to the forum. Excellent first post.


----------

